# Suche preiswerte Grafikkarte &amp; Betriebssystem



## Sdf122 (15. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich suche eine preiswerte Grafikkarte und ein Betriebssystem die zu folgenden Komponenten passt:

CPU AMD Fx-6300 
4gb DDR 3 Ram
1000gb HDD 

Zur Zeit ist folgende GK aktuell GeForce Gt 720.

Mir geht es ausschließlich nur um das Spiel World of Warcraft! Kann mir jemand eine geeignete  GK empfehlen zwischen 50-75 Euro? Ist die Gt 720 für WoW ausreichend? 

Welches Betriebssystem sollte ich nehmen,  Windows 7 oder 8?

Freue mich auf ein paar fachmännische Antworten, mfg


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2015)

Wäre denn Gebrauchtkauf okay? Denn nur 50-75€, da bekommst du an sich nix gutes, und für 100€ wärst du schon direkt mit VIEL mehr Power dabei. Gebraucht aber wäre ne Karte drin, die definitiv reichen würde. 

Für 70€ bekommst du nämlich eine AMD R7 250 XFX Radeon R7 250 Core Edition, 2GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI, low profile (R7-250A-CLF4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  , das wäre das Maximum bis 75€ und schon um ein Vielfaches besser als die GT 720, die für Spiele in etwa so gut geeignet ist wie ein Bobbycar für ein Formel1-Rennen     Für 90€ aber bekommst du eine R7 250X, die ist schon direkt 50% schneller, und für 110€ eine R7 360 oder GTX 750 Ti, die sind dann direkt doppelt so schnell wie eine R7 250. 

Gebraucht wiederum kannst du mit Sicherheit eine GTX 750 Ti zu Deinem Budget bekommen. 


Zu Windows: ich würde eher Win7 nehmen.


----------



## Sdf122 (15. November 2015)

Erstmal danke für die Info.  Wie siehts mit einer Radeon R7 240 iCooler Aktiv 2gb für ~ 60 Euro aus? Würde die für WoW ausreichen? 

R7 250 für 70 Euro geht in Ordnung. Würde wow mit dieser gk ordentlich laufen? 

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2015)

Die R7 250 ist bereits knapp an der Grenze, ich würde da auf keinen Fall die noch mal klar schwächere R7 240 nehmen. Schaust du mal hier Benchmark Results: World of Warcraft: Cataclysm - AMD Radeon HD 7770 And 7750 Review: Familiar Speed, Less Power  nach den Werten für die AMD 7750. Die R7 250 ist nämlich eine leicht erweiterte 7750, d.h. du wirst mit der R7 250 dann ähnliche Werte haben.


----------



## svd (15. November 2015)

Ein Produktschlüssel für Windows 7 Pro 64-bit kostet auf eBay ca. 10€.
Mit diesem kannst du die Installation von entweder einer geborgten Original DVD, oder einer gebrannten DVD (bzw. vorbereiteten USB Stick) mit der offiziell herunterladbaren ISO aktivieren.
Das Betriebssystem ist also nicht so kostspielig, wie du vlt angenommen hast.

Den Rest deines veranschlagten Budgets kannst du also ohne weiteres für eine ordentliche Grafikkarte ausgeben.

Empfehlenswert wären, für 50-75€, je nach Glücksfaktor auf eBay, eine gebrauchte HD7850 (die 2GB (!) VRAM Version, zwei Lüfter auf dem Kühlkörper) oder für ca. 70-85€ eine GTX 660.
Aber unterhalb von Herbs als Minimum genannter R7 250X würde ich nicht suchen, da wirst du nicht glücklich.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2015)

svd schrieb:


> E
> Aber unterhalb von Herbs als Minimum genannter R7 250X würde ich nicht suchen, da wirst du nicht glücklich.


 es geht ja noch nicht mal um die 205x, sondern nur 250 - die ist nochmal deutlich schwächer


----------



## Batze (15. November 2015)

Sdf122 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Info.  Wie siehts mit einer Radeon R7 240 iCooler Aktiv 2gb für ~ 60 Euro aus? Würde die für WoW ausreichen?
> 
> R7 250 für 70 Euro geht in Ordnung. Würde wow mit dieser gk ordentlich laufen?
> 
> Mfg



Ich selbst habe momentan auch nur eine HD 6950. Damit kann ich WoW ziemlich flüssig, auch in Hoch spielen.
In 20er Raids könnte es sein das du ein wenig runterstellen musst, weil 1GB Speicher sind schon an der Grenze.
Allerdings hat Blizzard die Grafik Effekte in Raids eh runtergeschraubt, damit es flüssiger ist.
Bei Eventbossen, mit 50 und mehr Spielern hast du aber definitiv massig Frame Einbrüche. Aber da geht man eh nur 1 mal die Woche hin. Da kannste dich dann auch nur hinstellen und wenn der Boss liegt, looten.
Und die R7 250, habe mal nachgeschaut, ist nicht wirklich viel schwächer als eine HD6950 2GB.
Sollte gut spielbar sein. Viel weiter nach unten würde ich aber nicht gehen.


----------



## DocHN83 (15. November 2015)

Also ich mein ich hab hier noch ne XFX R7 250*X* im Keller. (Bin mir nicht sicher da Rest vom Alt-Rechner weggegeben, meine aber die Grafikkarte ist noch da). Kann nachher mal schauen.
Wenn dem so ist hab ich die aufjedenfall noch mit Originalverpackung und das Ding war nur etwas mehr als ein halbes Jahr in Betrieb.
Die könntest du dann haben falls Interesse - über den Preis werden wir uns sicher einig.

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ition-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_955215.html Wäre dann die hier.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und die R7 250, habe mal nachgeschaut, ist nicht wirklich viel schwächer als eine HD6950 2GB.
> .


 Da musst aber auf einer komischen Seite nachgesehen haben... ^^   Warst Du vlt auf einer der kaum brauchbaren GPU-Vergleichsseiten, wo oft nur auf Basis der technischen Daten verglichen wird? 

Denn eine AMD Radeon 6950 ist etwas stärker als eine R9 260X, guckst du zB hier AMDs Radeon R-Serie-Grafikkarten: R9 270X und 280X und R7 260X im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 45) - HT4U.net und die 260X wiederum ist natürlich stärker als eine R7 250. Und zwar DEUTLICH stärker. Schaust du mal hier Tech-Review.de  da ist zwar nicht die R7 260X drin, aber die GTX 750 Ti. Und die ist nämlich in etwa so stark wie die R7 260X, ein paar Prozent besser. Aber Du siehst, dass die GTX 750 Ti in dem Link immer mehr als doppelt so schnell wie die R7 250 ist, das heißt die R7 260X wird ebenfalls etwa doppelt so schnell sein.

und weil die 6950 ja ein wenig stärker als die 260X ist, muss die 6950 ja logischerweise auch ca. doppelt so schnell wie eine R7 250 sein - aber niemals ist die R7 250 nur ein wenig schwächer ^^   

Hast du da nen Link?


----------

